# Merckx AXM



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm getting a big itch for an AXM. Any owners out there with informed opinions? I currently ride a Colnago C50, I'm hoping the AXM will be a bit "sharper" but still comfortable. I don't race, I ride 50-100 mile loops on country roads here in UK. Can I get any significant improvement over my C50?


----------



## kimbottles (Oct 3, 2003)

I ride both an AXM and a C-50. They are both great bikes. I recommend you get the AXM and then switch between them like I do. You will be smiling as you ride along with either one. If I were to be pressed to name a favorite it would be the AXM. It has that great Merckx comfort and it is just as stiff if not stiffer than the Colnago. But either way it is impossible to lose. Cheers! Kim


----------

